# Is a sand substrate hard to maintain?



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

does sand get sucked up when siphoning?


----------



## AQUADWELLER (Dec 16, 2008)

Some do. Years ago I had a sand bottom and what I did was continue to vacuum the bottom like I did and control the flow of the water by pinching the tube that you are draining from and you can control the flow.


----------

